# New Special Blend and Foursquare Line Ups



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

SB and FSQ just launched their 09/10 gear. What do you guys think? Last year I liked Special Blend's stuff better, but this year I'm really digging the Foursquare stuff.

FOURSQUARE OUTERWEAR
Special Blend Outerwear and Softgoods | First Chair Last Call


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

yep, i'm feelin the 4square lineup this year.


----------



## FLuiD (Jul 6, 2009)

Why does the "Big B" have to own everybody? lol... I am going to try and not buy any more outerwear this year. Damn you end of season sales!!!!!

Agreed though the FSQ stuff does look nice! I like my FSQ and SB stuff I rode last year for a bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

FLuiD said:


> Why does the "Big B" have to own everybody? lol... I am going to try and not buy any more outerwear this year. Damn you end of season sales!!!!!
> 
> Agreed though the FSQ stuff does look nice! I like my FSQ and SB stuff I rode last year for a bit.


I know the feeling! Dogfunk has all their SB jackets for $60 bucks right now. I have to fight giving into it because I definitely don't need anymore outerwear haha.


----------

